# stone coasters



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a great source for stone coasters, cork backed, 4IN , 

square-60 cents each
round -50 cents each
boxed in 100 per


----------



## prairie graphics (Apr 26, 2011)

I would be interested. Send photo if possible to sales[USER=63799]@prairie[/USER]graphicsinc.com
Thanks,


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

me to. [email protected]


----------



## FredericDesign (Apr 28, 2008)

Please post the source. I also would be interested.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

I sent you a PM. TIA


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

So how are you going to print those? dtg ink? sublimation? solvent?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

I print them with my Brother 541, on unidirectional.
I get the coasters from Terra Coaster, 100 to a box, round 4", for 45 cents apiece. The frt is getting to be a bit much though, and I have stopped doing full bleed because of the waste...I just use a 9up template and its easy to be off just a hair...so, screw full bleed.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

Is there a website for this company? Google shows me a bunch of roller coasters lol


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Excuse me sounding a bit dumb, but what are 'stone coasters'? I guess we just call them coasters in the UK!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

it just differentiates them from cardboard..


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

do they have a web site?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

for the coasters , call Ron Dampier...800-874-9735 He is with Conimar, who owns Terra Coaster. I have not spoken to him in 9 months...hope this helps.


----------

